# Drop Zone Ops Shirt question/comments?



## little jim (12 Oct 2005)

Hey all

I was really interested in the stuff that KevinB wrote about that shirt designed to be worn under body armour - to my infant like mind it sort of looked like taking a CF poly-pro undershirt and replacing the sleeves with CADPAT combat shirt one's.

I met a guy (really, I did) who talked about wanting to take the pockets off his combat shirt and put them on his arms for when he wore his flak jacket - as there is a chance I might be going over on an upcoming tour I was wondering if anyone had anything experience with the DropZone Ops Shirt.  

(I did a search and found a thread on the DropZone Recce Smock but it was over 100 days old)

Thoughts?  Does anyone have one?  Has anyone seen one?

052


----------



## Farmboy (12 Oct 2005)

They are amazing.

 Here are a couple quotes from one of my customers about them.

"Shirt made it, ( pardon the paranoia ). geezus they over engineered the heck outta these things, I'm almost afraid to get this thing dirty, like its a work of art. Thank you for getting me squared away, your great to deal with."

"The bdu's are better than I thought, In fact they rock balls."


----------



## Infanteer (12 Oct 2005)

Look at the price (between $300-$400 for a set of combats) - would you want to pay that much for a uniform top or bottom, considering the wear and tear they take?  I know I usually go through a set of combats pretty quickly (for some reason, I was pretty hard on them) and I don't know if I'd be interested in thrashing my uber-pricey duds on the ground.

I have no doubt on the quality of the Dropzone product, but uniforms seem to be considered a "disposable" item that gets chewed up and replaced in the field.  For $400 I'd rather invest in some load-carriage gear or something nice for the bang-stick.


----------



## 2Charlie (12 Oct 2005)

As a guy who works out in the real world and my CQ, is my VISA.  Dropzone kit is the cat's backside.

I know Brian personally and had no problem shelling out my hard earned bucks for a piece of kit built by a guy with integrity who builds a solid product.

I operate in less than austere conditions and my kit is limited to what I have in my ruck.   The Ops Shirt is everything it is touted under armour.  And the pants have stood up to a lot of abuse.  The material used for my tans is awesome for fast drying and washed out easy by hand.

My smock is worth every cent I spent on it, I liked it so much I got a tan fleece from the shop and basically folks, everything in my pack, including the pack is from Dropzone.  With the exception of my Under Armor ginch and 5.11 t's.  I will go one step further and swear on the SWAT Original boots he sells.  I chucked my desert boots and wear them as my primary set.

You have to make a choice, cost over comfort.  If you can wear the Guchi kit, heck yeah.  Always remember, one mans dream kit can be anothers worse monkey backside nightmare.  In this case, you are going to a crapper place and if you have a piece of kit that makes you comfy, cool looking and actually works.  Why discuss it, buy it.

And no, I am not getting a cut.


----------



## armyvern (12 Oct 2005)

2Charlie said:
			
		

> I chucked my desert boots and wear them as my primary set.



Hope you checked with clothing first to have them removed from your charge.  ;D


----------



## DropZone (12 Oct 2005)

Thanks for the kind words gentlemen. 

Our OPS Shirts in CadPatââ€žÂ¢ Tw and Ar are done in a fabric called Majestic Supplex which is 10 times better than the Combat Clothââ€žÂ¢ used in the issue units. Our fabric wears longer, is more abrasion resistant, faster at moisture transfer, and a hell of a lot more fade resistant than the issue unit. I also believe my production people have designed a better shirt based on the input we've gotten from our customers. 

We sell the OPS Shirt to the U.S. Special Forces (MultiCam) as well as the RCMP and other police forces throughout North America.

We also sell a ton of them to contractors in the sandbox. (They can afford them! ;D)

Yes it is expensive, no doubt. But it will hold together when you're in Buttplug village, third world nation and have no re-supply to depend on.

As an aside I belive the issue units sell for about $70.00 ea ( the obsolete design that they are) I'll bet if someone ordered 50,000 OPS Shirts I could sell them for $70.00 ea as well ;D

Also keep in mind we do offer a 20% discount to those with ID

Kind Regards
Brian Kroon


----------



## armyvern (12 Oct 2005)

DropZone said:
			
		

> As an aside I belive the issue units sell for about $70.00 ea ( the obsolete design that they are) I'll bet if someone ordered 50,000 OPS Shirts I could sell them for $70.00 ea as well ;D



Well did you happen to bid for the contract when PWGSC released it? The issue unit that faded so much was corrected last fall and the restriction on the issued gear is now lifted. Didn't cost us anything as it was a contractor fault vice one of our spec 'neglects.' Got a pic of yours to post on here? My husband will probably want one!!

I'm still trying to figure out why I need to keep answering RSMs question about dress regs and why so and so is wearing this neat little gadget or that neat little gadget. Next time I'll just tell them to ask the soldier to produce the chit or Memo that shows he's entitled to wear civilian non-authorized kit while on duty instead of spending my days looking for the details. Apparently the leadership out there is not enforcing the 265 dress regs when it seems everyone in the system is buying their own stuff and wearing it on duty...and getting away with it. Sad indeed. But hey the CF can only purchase to please some folks, and I guarantee that there will be those that complain no matter what gets purchased by CTS. No body is ever happy anymore. Just my .02.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (13 Oct 2005)

Brian,

Whats your availability on 64Ptn Rucks and the rest of the desert kit.........going on a journey soon..........


----------



## 2Charlie (13 Oct 2005)

Armyvern,  I am not in the Army  .  If you are interested, PM me.  My outfit could possibbly need a bin rat in the distant future.

Hey Brian, if all goes well, I will make an order beginning of next month.  Any luck on tan smocks.  Black pajama's only work well at night, 8)

We have been up in the high 30's and low 40's lately and the material in the pants does a good job of wicking.  Got anymore tan SWAT boots, or should I call the VP?


----------



## DropZone (13 Oct 2005)

Armyvern: 
I could'nt do a 50,000 unit order as I am not big enough :-[  but have had a multi year contracting to do prototyping for DND. I am hoping someone in DLR will come up with an "authorized" accessory list for the lads allowing them to wear things such as our OPS Shirt and Recce Smocks 

Hollywood: 
No plans to do a Desert 64, but we are building Cadpat AR Bergens in the next few weeks. AR clothing as well.

2Charlie: 
The Tan fabric is in and production will start before the end of October. Get the order in for the boots as well.

Thanks Guys
Brian


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2005)

2Charlie said:
			
		

> Armyvern,   I am not in the Army   .   If you are interested, PM me.   My outfit could possibbly need a bin rat in the distant future.



Two questions...Will I still get to go on tour????????

and



			
				2Charlie said:
			
		

> possibbly need a bin rat in the distant future.



 Exactly how far "in the distant future?"   ;D


----------

